# gentamicin



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there i just wanted to know if there is any risk to the baby because i'm taking Gentamicin for an ear infection i've been given a prescription from my docs for an ear infection i've had for over 5 weeks. I had swabs taken last monday and came back for an ear infection but the ear infection wont clear up, i've taken ear spray, ear drops & Amoxocillin all which have failed. I've been given these new ear drops without even seeing the doctor this time. I'm 22 weeks + 5, please can you reassure me


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'll send your message over to the pharmacist. You'll get the correct up to date information there

Take care x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi jwtbam (sory being lazy typing 

Just to reassure you that all is ok   Gentamicin can be used topically when pregnant if clinically necessary, so ear/eye drops are fine to use. It sounds like the ear infection is a nasty one and the swab has probably come back positive for a particular bug that will only respond to gentamicin. Although you didn't see the GP this time don't worry as they will definitely have read your results and notes etc.. They have to sign off on the lab results and they will have written the prescription themselves choosing the correct antibiotic (well at least picked it off the computer   ).

Hope it clears up soon with the new drops  
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

